# Scrambler Story



## Oleksandr Pasichnyk (Jan 19, 2021)

Hello friends!

I'm really excited about BMW Rninet Scrambler. I bought it in the spring of 2016 and have already traveled about 50,000 km on it across Ukraine, Europe, beyond the Arctic Circle etc.


In 2019, I had my mototravel to Iceland. The journey took 1.5 months. I drove 12,000 km; 3,000 km of which were directly in Iceland. Rain, strong wind, difficult roads. It was a great trip! The motorcycle has never failed. On the way back, when I was drinking coffee at a gas station in Austria, a guy from Italy came up to the motorcycle and said: "Hey, man! Where did you get the dirt on this beautiful bike?! The Scrumbler is not made for dirt, it is made to place it at home and admire!" 😂


In 2020 it was not possible for me to travel. But there was time to think about how the motorcycle influenced my lifestyle, values and even the interior of my house.


Then I decided to create a short animated video about it. how a motorcycle changes a person's life. And now collecting stories from other motorcycle enthusiasts, just for inspiration. 

How your motorcycle changed your lifestyle?

I will be grateful for your answers😄


----------



## XChallengeRdr (Jul 15, 2020)

Two Answers

I guess motorcycles were my lifestyle from the beginning. My grandfather rode, my father rode, so I had to ride. My dad crashed with me on the bike when I was 5 and I still have the faint scar. I was one of those kids with a card in the spokes of his bicycle and a lose right handgrip from me twisting it all the time. Then I turned 12. About that time I was issued a 22 rifle and a Honda SL100 as my right of passage. I rode the wheels off of that bike until I was old enough to get a car, and then a bigger bike, then a faster bike. Then life hit. I always had a bike, but my lifestyle diverged from the everyday rider.

Then came the dacha. Primarily a garden for my wife I quickly decided being farm labor was not my leisure. The bikes still in my stable were all antiques, so I headed down to the BMW dealer for something without drum brakes. I came home with the X, an orphan bike that BMW and Speedbrain thought they could meld into a Dakar contender. Over the next few years I rode a lot of gravel and desert between Texas and California. Did a couple of LAB2LVs, a ride I had wanted to do as a child. Went through a few other BMWs and was an officer in the local BMW club. Then I went shopping for an i3 and ended up with a 328i. Sadly the X has been parked since I bought the 3 series, but who knows what the next “then” will be. 

And an RnineT is fine for any ride you want to take it on, mud or no mud.

m


----------



## stphnclrk1181 (Feb 9, 2021)

Man, I'd love to do what you do. I learned to ride a motorcycle about 10 years ago but I haven't traveled that far.


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello Oleksander. Great post with amazing pictures. I finally saw it - don't browse here too often. Yes, motorcycles definitely change your lifestyle.

I'm a lifetime MC guy- like XChallengeRdr, I started on them young. Funny, I also got a .22 Rifle, as a rite of passage from my dad. (Still have it, and still shoot it.) But, back to motos- I caught the bug early on, and bad. I've been through about 25 to date, of all brands and sizes and configurations too many to list here, but u get the idea. Have had 2 bad road crashes; the last leading to a medical retirement from my rail job. Yet I'm still able to ride now albeit far more cautiously. Agewise, in another year I will finish out my sixties, and go Septuagenarian. Yikes! Time flies, eh?

I have an R Nine T "Pure" of 2018 vintage. The only mods from dead stock are: the beautiful aluminum Tank with the visible weld seam, spoked wheels and an Akrapovic can w/ titanium piping hardware. I also took off the Psgr. Peg framework- it's cool that the whole thing comes off easily with 8 Torx bolts! Few motorcycles have that feature; most psgr peg assemblies are welded on permanently. My wife doesn't ride as psgr too much, so no great loss. I ditched the psgr seat for the aluminum hump rear cowling; giving the Bike kind of a Mike Hailwood, Isle of Man retro look. That's about it- I just ride the R9T around town, and occasional medium length day trips from my base in So Cal. A cool You Tuber near here posts his R9T trips; he is "Boris On Bikes." We both used the same dealership, for our bikes.

Oleksander- I notice your Scrambler also doesn't have the Tach; neither does mine. I thought I'd miss it, but I never do.
These Boxer engines tell you what they're doing by sound- u don't need a Red Line indicator. No need to spin it up that high anyway, there's so much torque. OK- best regards and ride safely.

Thanks again for your Post- how can we see your "short animated video?"


----------

